# Printing trouble

## gsfgf

Cannon S300

turboprint driver

cups

When i try to print a test psge w/ turboprint i get this error:

```
lp: unable to print file: server-error-service-unavailable
```

What does it maen and what do i do to correct it.  i have lp installed, and ran lprsetup.  I didn't use the sample printcap b/c i have turboprint.

Whenever i make changes w/ turboprint i get this error

```

lpadmin: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused

lpadmin: Unable to connect to server: Connection refused

```

----------

## centermass

is cupsd running?

----------

## gsfgf

nope, I started it, now i just get this error

```
lp: unable to print file: server-error-service-unavailable
```

----------

## centermass

i haven't used turboprint, so i can't comment on that, but......

can you bring up localhost:631 in your browser?

if so, have you defined a printer?

if so, what do your cups logs say? (/var/log/cups/*)

i used cups for a while, had some weird errors from time to time, so i ended up using pdq, which i find a little more reliable. (no local printer que, just fires it off at the printer) 

not a problem yet.

----------

## gsfgf

I can get to localhost:631, but i don't have a printer defined.  How would i define a printer for CUPS.  I'm not familiar w/ cups.  All i have used is LPR(?) w/ BSD.[/code]

----------

## gsfgf

Hmm...the first step in setting up cups is lpstat -p -d.

```
lpstat -p -d

no system default destination

```

damn.

What do i do now?

----------

## lx

Install a printer and set it as default, pretty straight forward with localhost:631. worked for me (well I use gimp-print-cups, better driver for my HP LaserJet).

Just choose Do Admin job and add a printer. simple.... or just manage printers, even simpler,....  :Wink: 

----------

## gsfgf

OK i did that and CUPS detected turboprint.  WHen i print test page from cups i get this error.

```

"Unable to open USB port device file "/dev/usb/lp0": No such device" 
```

----------

## ckwall

I am having the same problems. In my localhost:631 printer admin, my printer is listed, but the following comments are added:

Description: Color_Printer

Location: Desktop

Printer State: stopped, accepting jobs. 

"Unable to open parallel port device file "/dev/unknown-parallel0": No such file or directory" 

Device URI: parallel:/dev/unknown-parallel0

----------

## gsfgf

 *ckwall wrote:*   

> I am having the same problems. In my localhost:631 printer admin, my printer is listed, but the following comments are added:
> 
> Description: Color_Printer
> 
> Location: Desktop
> ...

 

it apperas to be looing for the paralell port at /dev/unknown-parallel0. change that to what it should be.  I don't have paralell port enabled, but i doubt thats right.  look in /dev/ for a better device.

----------

## Rihkama

I am having same problem as ckwall.

When trying to print test page from CUPS administration I get this error msg:

```

Unable to open parallel port device file "/dev/unknown-parallel0

```

When I check /dev there isn't unknow-parallel0 device or lp0 device or any similar devices.

I have compiled parallel support to kernel with following options:

<*> Parallel port support

  <*>   PC-style hardware

  <*>     Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial) (probably unneeded?)

[*]   IEEE 1284 transfer modes   

I have enabled parallel port in bios and if I remember correctly, ports transfer mode is ECP.

Canon S400

Abit-BP6 (Dual Celeron 400)

Any suggestions what could be wrong?

----------

## sulu

Uhm.

As far as i remember i had to turn on an additional kernel-option for support of parallel-port-printing. Maybe it's located in the General Section in the kernel-config but dont know exactly anymore because of severe brain-leaking.

cya

Sulu

----------

## delta407

Make sure "Parallel printer support" (under Character Devices) is on.

----------

## ckwall

There is a pretty good chance that I do not have the "Parallel printer support" under Character Devices enabled. I do not have access to my kernel at this time, but I will check that and reply to this thread. 

This very well could be the problem. Thanks for the advice.

----------

## ckwall

This did not seem to make a difference. 

Description: Color Printer

Location: Desktop

Printer State: stopped, accepting jobs. 

"Unable to open parallel port device file "/dev/unknown-parallel0": No such file or directory" 

Device URI: parallel:/dev/unknown-parallel0

----------

## delta407

Does /dev/lp0 exist?

----------

## ckwall

No. it does not exist. I apologize if this is a stupid thing. Can someone help me with this? I am extreemly new to Linux.

Thank you in advance.

----------

## Slack006

Try 

```
# modprobe paraport

# modprobe paraport_pc
```

You have to make sure you have those items configured as modules in your kernel. You may have them configured directly into the kernel in which case they should just work... If you've never configured your kernel, you should really look into that first as it is a skill you should probably have before most everything else you learn in linux.  :Smile:  Hope this helps.  :Smile: 

----------

## DarkMind

same problem here

----------

## Horatio

Maybe someone should have suggested

```

modprobe lp

```

only after that command, when you use udev, should 

you see the device file for your printer, i.e. /dev/lp0. 

The lp module must be what your printer system, i.e. 

cups, is communicating with when it sets a port through 

a device file( /dev/lp0).

----------

